# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Columbia River Gorge Bluegrass Festival July 21-25

## Jim Roberts

Wondering if any other Café members are going to the Gorge festival next month? Peter Rowan is the headliner and it should be a wonderful event. This will be my first time to this fest and wondering how the campsite jamming is? Looks like a couple stellar breweries nearby, too!

Cheers.

----------


## Bill McCall

Lagunitas sponsors the beer garden and the jamming goes at least until 3:00 for folks younger than me.  Full Sail is a short drive across the river too.

Western Swing bands and dancing too.
I think I'm in #156, if not it's a friend of mine.

----------


## Jim Roberts

All the RV/camp sites were taken so we are staying a few miles away...hopefully it'll be a bit quieter (age thing, too!).  I'll swing by #156 to see if we can cross paths and pick a few.  Regarding breweries, there is Walking Man Brewery right there in Stevenson on 1st Street I think.

----------


## Pete Martin

I'll be there.  Lots of good pickers go.

----------

Tom Mullen

----------


## Tom Mullen

I am making the attempt to go to Darrington, and i might stick around for the Gorge fest. Tom

----------


## tiltman

+ 1. I'll be there. Camping with my daughter so I'm not sure how late I'll be picking...

Kirk

----------


## Jim Roberts

If any of you hear of an RV site opening up let me know, please.

Cheers.

----------


## Kennedyland

I'll be there. That has to be one of the most beautiful locations for a Bluegrass Festival.

----------


## Denman John

We'll be at Northwest String Summit the weekend before, and might try to hit this as well.  I've heard that it's a good festival for jamming as well as Darrington.  Decisions decisions ...

----------


## Jim Roberts

I'm staying in the campground after all and my RV spot is #53. I should have plenty of stellar IPA on hand. 

Cheers.

----------


## Kennedyland

This is a good festival in a great location. It's not overwhelmingly huge, the city of Stevenson is charming with some good places to eat. The jams are fun and relaxed.I think you'll have a great time.

----------

Jim Roberts

----------


## Bill McCall

I'm actually in 150.

----------


## Jim Roberts

My right wrist is in a cast so I will probably will not make it up for the fest...even though it's a removable cast I think it'd be too tempting to try to jam.  But, who knows, I may go after all.  Stellar location, fantastic lineup and, of course, the nicest people in the world through acoustic music! 

I may have two event tickets and an RV parking spot for sale if anyone is interested. 

Cheers.

----------

